# Yet Another Newbie in Maryland



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

Installing our first packages - two of six - this weekend. The other four follow in two more weeks. We took a short course and have our gear in order. Trees starting to show leaves up top, so hope we're not too late.

We're in Southern Maryland, which is south of DC (pretty much in line with Virginia). We're near the Bay and are a mostly rural area. A lot of woods and farms around us. Pretty low-density stuff. We've raised livestock from birds to hogs, so we are not afraid to get dirty. Our goal is honey production, primarily. We go through above-average amounts of honey and hope this works out for us.

Glad to find this resource and have been an anon lurker for a while. Will contribute where we can. Thanks.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! 
I think you will do well, I kept bees in Edgewood Md. for a few years, and did very well with great honey production. However, I must say that was before the introduction Of Varroa and Small Hive Beetles.


----------



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks. 

I am surprised the MD has such a short/intense flow season. My brother-in-law is in Wisconsin and fills supers all summer and into fall. His first year he pulled 60+ pounds from each hive and never had to feed them after they got established. I hear that around these parts that would be considered a good crop for an established hive, and I will still need to feed in mid/late summer. Curious about the experiences of others.

We will see how this goes, I guess.


----------



## aldenmiller (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome fellow Marylander!

-Alden


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome from Frederick!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you, all.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas GT and the best of luck to you!


----------

